# Code: P07BF - Input Speed Sensor. Story Inside



## amccluskey7 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good morning -

2012 Cruze LT 1.4L Turbo, 137k miles. Chicagoland

Friday, I was driving on a highway at 50 mph when the car jerked real hard one time and engine light came on. I immediately pulled over. I turned the car off and back on. The check engine light was still on. I went to shift out of Park and into Drive. The car shook real hard for a second before settling into gear. I put the car into Reverse and it shook again before settling. I put the car in Park and called for a tow. Diagnostic fee was $150.

Saturday, I get a call asking me to authorize charges for a negative battery cable. Service stated they needed to start somewhere and there was corrosion on my cable. I authorized charges. $39

Tuesday, I get a call regarding the diagnostic code. Code: P07BF - Input Speed Sensor. Service states they are not 100% sure that the sensor is the issue. Service states $375 for additional tear down and testing. If the sensor is the issue, Service estimated a max Part cost of approx. $125. So $500 max for this repair. 

Does anyone have experience with this specific code? Do you believe this can be the root of my issue? 

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

amccluskey7 said:


> Good morning -
> 
> 2012 Cruze LT 1.4L Turbo, 137k miles. Chicagoland
> 
> ...


The negative battery cable was probably worth a shot, a lot of electrical gremlins go away after replacement. Since you’re past 120k miles the Special Coverage expired. 

Here’s a little more info on http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/195850-speed-sensor.html


----------



## amccluskey7 (Feb 14, 2012)

UPDATE

I authorized charges for the Input Speed Sensor. I picked up my Cruze on Friday evening and car seemed to be running and driving well. On Sunday, I started and drove it at least 4 different times and noticed no problems. Fast forward to Monday morning and now the car will not start. When I first turned the key I saw numerous error messages on the digital cluster including anti-theft, service StabliTrak, service Traction Control, etc.

Below is a picture of the old Input Speed Sensor and a short YouTube video of the car not starting. 

Thoughts ? 

https://youtu.be/MvBk4KzgQPo


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Bum battery or negative cable resistance......original part replacement likely was unnecessary.

Rob


----------



## Noble Auto Sevices (Jan 11, 2022)

amccluskey7 said:


> Good morning -
> 
> 2012 Cruze LT 1.4L Turbo, 137k miles. Chicagoland
> 
> ...


----------



## Noble Auto Sevices (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi there ,, this speed sensor is not the one on the wheel which is usually work with the ABS , its inside the auto box .. To fix this problem you need to remove the valve body and replace the sensor .. Good luck


----------

